# In honor of fathers day, what is the best advice your dad ever gave you?



## dmmj (Jun 19, 2011)

So in honor of fathers day, what is the best advice your father ever gave you, my dad if he had lived into his 80' or 90's he probably would have been one of those dirty old men, so most of his advice can't be repeated on a family friendly site. 
Here is one of the cleaner ones "If you shake it more than twice you are playing with yourself" 
So what advice did your dad give you?


----------



## Angi (Jun 19, 2011)

Too bad you were not the one to write $#%@ MY DAD SAID. I will have to think about this one. Hmmm... probably " Whatever you do in life do your best. If you decide to sweep stores for a living, then be the best sweeper" To other one that sticks in my head is "You and your Sissy have to stick together". He didn't give a lot of advice because he didn't like to tell us what to do.  Sadly we could have used more advice.


----------



## jensgotfaith (Jun 19, 2011)

Growing up, my dad always wanted me to go into every situation with my eyes open. Meaning, I was dating a guy who from what my dad could see was absolutely not the guy for me. Dad sat me down and told me what this guy was really about, what he'd say and what he'd try to do. I couldn't believe it at first and stubbornly told my dad "You don't know him, he's not like that." Well, it took me about 6 months and yep the dude was sure like that. Everything my dad said this guy would say and try to do was completely true. But what I totally respected and what I really value now years later, was that Dad gave me the information and allowed me to make my own decision, even though it may have been painful for him to watch happen. So I really try and do that with my kids now. If there's a situation in life that's foreseeable or I know there's something our family is going to go through, I try my best to sit down and talk with the kids and prepare them the best way I know to deal with whatever it is we're going to deal with. That way, they are better equipped and if it's something traumatic, they are able to deal with it better. 

My family is strong in faith in Jesus Christ and my dad taught me to stay close to God, trust Him, listen with my heart and then obey. He taught me to really listen to the lyrics of the music I was groovin' to and I came to realize that while the beats and melodies were super catchy- the lyrics, the heart of the songs, were not something I wanted to surround myself with. 

My dad taught me that no matter how old I get, I will always be his little girl. I love you Dad!!! Happy Father's Day!


----------



## eriksmom (Jun 19, 2011)

Two things...

1. If you can't be good, be good at it  

2. Jiggle the handle.


----------



## Tom (Jun 19, 2011)

It was my grandfather, who I only ever met twice. He was a bad dude. He said, "Tom. Don't f*#% with people, 'cause you never know who your F*#&ing with...". He was making reference to some of the people he had "dealt" with who had underestimated him. He certainly righted some wrongs in the world. I hardly knew him, but those words will always stick with me.


----------



## Cfr200 (Jun 19, 2011)

He gave me 2 gems "Date girls named Trixie and Dixie when you are young have fun and you will know when it is time to get serious" and then "Get a degree or learn a trade" I have taken both to heart. I joined the military and learned a trade electronics as far as dating it is not time yet to get serious yet.


----------



## jackrat (Jun 19, 2011)

My favorite was, "if you you fool with s**t,you're going to get some on you". This was in reference to hanging out with the wrong crowd. He also gave the exact same advice Tom's grandfather gave. He gave it after I,in a sixteen year old's ignorance,underestimated him. I never made that mistake again,and his advice sticks with me to this day.


----------



## terryo (Jun 19, 2011)

I was about 6 and myself and a few other little girls that I played with were making fun of another little girl who's Mother shaved off all her hair because she had bugs. My Dad was walking down the block coming from work when he saw us and took my hand and pulled me all the way down the street into our house. He told me to sit on a chair and close my eyes...."now make believe that you are that little girl and everyone is laughing at you." I had to sit there until everyone finished supper, and when it was time for bed, he brought me my food.....I was crying. He sat with me while I ate, and told me how disappointed he was, that I could be so cruel to someone. He told me that who ever I dealt with in life to always put myself in their place, and to treat everyone the way I would want to be treated. I have tried to live with that advice my whole life, and have instilled it in my teachings with my own children.


----------



## Kristina (Jun 19, 2011)

Terry, that brought tears to my eyes. Everything you have ever said about him has lead me to one conclusion - your father was a WONDERFUL man.

I don't have a father. I mean, obviously I was not the result of an immaculate conception, but, you know what I mean. My Grandpa was my "dad." He and my Grandmother raised me.

I'm gonna take a lighter tack here, and say that the best advice that he ever gave me was, "Watch out for deer." When my Grandpa says that to you, cancel your plans, and stay home, because if you go driving, you WILL hit a deer! Happens every stinking time, to me, my mom, my aunt, you name it.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 19, 2011)

I had three dads growing up here is something from each of them:

1)My real dad "let animals come to you if you run after them they will always run away" 

2)My first step dad "DON'T put your foot down in a turn. You will break your leg!" he was referring to riding dirt bikes. your not supposed to put your food down in a turn because you can catch it on a something and break it.

3)My dad now "you just have to keep trying and believe in your self... I know you can do it"


----------



## terryo (Jun 19, 2011)

Melissa, I think you were blessed to have three Dad's to care enough to give advice. 

Kristina...thank you.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 19, 2011)

yeah I feel pretty lucky


----------



## Neal (Jun 22, 2011)

Shut up and work.


----------



## pugsandkids (Jun 22, 2011)

My dad spent years living in the Trinity Alps of Northern CA, a true mountain man, he had to pack food in for the winter and use a hand over hand cable car to cross the river. I learned to appreciate nature from him. He taught me every tree, scat, and track in our area. 
Come to think of it, my dad was not so much an advice giver, he lead by example.
I learned that if you are a hard worker, you will never be without a job. The minute he was laid off, (we lived in a mill town, it happened at least once a year) the calls would come in offering him either side work, or permanent employment. 
I learned that no means no. Something that I never really thought of until I started raising my children. My kids have learned this lesson early on too.
I'm trying to think of a quote...Oh! 
"This time I told your ears, next time I'll tell your butt."


----------



## Zouave (Jun 22, 2011)

Could probably write a book of advice from my old man but here are some high lights

<loud heavily accented Italian voice>

About an "acquaintance" I referred to as a friend.
"He's no friend. Friend is someone you know for YEARS!"

"If you're gonna do something, do it right the FIRST TIME!"

"You need a penny to make a dollar!" 

"Sometimes a deal's not a deal."


----------



## fuzzylogix (Jun 23, 2011)

couple from my dad...

"Never start a fight, but you [email protected]#n well better finish it"

"A friend will bail you out of jail. A best friend will be sitting right there next to you in your cell"

and the best...

"If you make a stupid decision and need our help, you better hope your mom answers the phone"


----------



## bikerchicspain (Jun 23, 2011)

I can't remember my dad giving me any advice or sayings, but one that sticks in my mind is what my grandmother use to say when I use to rush about " better to be 2 minutes late down here than 2 minutes early up there" also more haste less time least haste more time" how I miss her.


----------

